# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Летние конкурсы для пляжа

## gavriloff

Ребят  работаю  на одном из пляжей в Крыму, предложили делать мне каждый день  конкурсную программу для отдыхающих,   буду благодарен вам   если подскажите какие конкурсы можно проводить.
проводил уже :
сочинить стихотворение на летную тематику
угадай мелодию
танцевальный
кто назовет больше всего крымских достопримечательностей

----------


## optimistka17

Знаешь, то что ты перечислил, на мой взгляд конкурсы вовсе не для пляжа.
 На пляже , пожалуй, уместно, провсети конкурс песочных замков(детям будут помогать родители)
Выложить из ракушек прямо на песке что-то на заданную тематику.
Замутить что-то с водяными пистолетами. Например, тот же рисунок, дату сегодняшнюю  нарисовать на песке Или струей воды сбить что-то.Да просто проверить дальность водяной струи.
Где, как не на пляже, проводить конкурсы с водой.Вплоть до мгновенных татуировок подручными материалами
В песке можно что-то спрятать И искать затем по запискам
Можно видоизменить обычный волейбол на пляжжный  дождик-болл. Играть воздушным шаром, в котором налито небольшое количество воды.(мячей надо заготовить несколько, потому что будут лопаться и обливать играющих)
 Однажды я ,отдыхая на пляже ,видела, как проводили конкурс- поиски самого большого пляжного полотенца или самый большой шлёпанец.,шляпы с самыми широкми полями  :Yes4: Дети поставили весь пляж на уши. Но взрослые только одобрительно улыбались. :Grin:

----------

ирина -солнышко (22.09.2022)

----------


## gavriloff

спасибо, за конкурсы ,  но у меня не простой пляж, пляж vip, люди идут только на разговорный контакт попробовал сегодня поактивней конкурс провести ели выкрутился, людям которые отдыхают у нас необходимо что чтоб они  лежа или сидя на своих лежаках делали не напряжено.

----------


## вокся

> чтоб они  лежа или сидя на своих лежаках делали не напряжено.


знакомо.... Я не понимаю, для чего они вообще себе в такх случаях шоу заказывают?.... Чувствуешь себя... не айс себя чувствуешь...(

----------


## vitm

Найми пару художников и сделай конкурс на лучший боди-арт, потом разрисованных можно фотографировать - это еще одна тема для пляжного шоу.

----------


## Ольга Стриж

А лучше конкурс - 
африканские косички!!! Можно использовать кучу ленточек!!!!

----------


## patris

помню, на пляже в Турции играли: две команды, перед каждой ведро. задача- намочить полотенце в море, принести и отжать в ведро. чья команда быстрее наполнит ведро водой. на отдыхе прошло на УР-Р-РААА!!!

----------

